# curly coated golden??



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just looked at your album and he is quite curly. There is another member whose Golden has a curly coat too. (name escapes me right now) He sure looks all Golden to me...just curly.

By The Way, Welcome:wavey:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold knows about curls and I'm sure she'll check this thread.

I don't know about coats, but I do think Jackson is gorgeous!


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Possibly you don't have a full golden. They can have a wavy coat but do not have a very curly coat. This could be the reason they shaved him so you wouldn't know he wasn't a full golden. Where did you adopt him from?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your Jackson is beautiful, love his curls........

I've seen a few purebred curly goldens in this area, but not many, they are rare here.


----------



## Oakland (Sep 24, 2011)

I think non-American GRs have much more curl and wireyness (is that a word?) to their coats.


----------



## Red the super dog (Nov 9, 2011)

why did they shave him? 
he is very pretty. i love his fur!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It could be his coat is really messed up from being shaved. See if the curls loosen up as it grows in completely. He might still be a curly boy, but not that extremely so. Otherwise, I somewhat agree that he might not be purebred. 

He's adorable though<:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

There are some very curly coated goldens around here...I'm betting the dog was shaved because the previous owner didn't or couldn't keep the coat mat-free.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

MGMF said:


> Possibly you don't have a full golden. They can have a wavy coat but do not have a very curly coat. This could be the reason they shaved him so you wouldn't know he wasn't a full golden. Where did you adopt him from?


That is not true. Purebred goldens can indeed possess curly coats.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jackson is very cute!

Here is my Barkley, which we adopted from a rescue group. We were unsure of his heritage, did 2 different DNA tests--yep, only Golden...










The curls aren't common, and you won't be able to show, but they are very special. Jackson is going to get more attention from strangers than a straight or wavy golden. Enjoy him!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I just looked at your album and he is quite curly. There is another member whose Golden has a curly coat too. (name escapes me right now) He sure looks all Golden to me...just curly.
> 
> By The Way, Welcome:wavey:


That would be me!! I miss my curly boys. My Beau was special with the curls as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Begall*

begall

Your boy is just gorgeous!! Enjoy loving him!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow I have not seen FULL curles before on a golden. How cute and looks like my hair did after a perm I got years ago where I looked a bit like Orphane Annie for a while, but it relaxed as it grew. 

I think it is cute, but hope it doesn't mat like other curley coats. Know when you shave a coat down it can come back more hard to the touch and skin a lot drier, but hair should gentle as it gets more grown. I would watch his skin for excessive dryness over the winter and wonder if Pure fish oil would help? But curles are curles and think are precious.

Love the pictures of our curley goldens, again never seen them before and thank all for posting.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

It is just a variant in one gene (KRT71) that is responsible for curly coats....

NIH - Three Gene Variants Account for Most Dog Coat Differences


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Barkley's coat is exactly like the curly coats Ive seen up this way...not common for sure...but they do exist.



Dallas Gold said:


> Jackson is very cute!
> 
> Here is my Barkley, which we adopted from a rescue group. We were unsure of his heritage, did 2 different DNA tests--yep, only Golden...
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Barkley's coat is exactly like the curly coats Ive seen up this way...not common for sure...but they do exist.


Are these dogs specifically bred to have curlier coats like that? Like breeding a wavy coat to a wavy coat to get a curly coat, and curly coat to a curly coat to get curlier, etc? Or is this just what happens after wavy coated goldens are bred and bred and bred to other wavy guys? 

I've never seen a golden that curly before.  Our Charmy had a curly coat, but it was more like a rumpled bedhead look with curls around his shoulders and wavy waves in his mane and trousers. When Dallas Gold mentioned her curly guy, I always had a mental image of Charmy in my head. I didn't realize they could get THAT curly. 

He was pretty and cute anyway.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

no I don't think they are purposefully bred for a curly coat. I have seen some curly ones befoe in GRNews


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

no definitely not bred for curly coats -


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks pure bred to me, and almost a bit of English style to him. Cutie pie


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> It is just a variant in one gene (KRT71) that is responsible for curly coats....
> 
> NIH - Three Gene Variants Account for Most Dog Coat Differences


I've had several people tell me Barkley had "the old field coat" gene. I don't know what that is or if it's even true, but more than one person mentioned it to me. 

You would not believe the attention Barkley got in his lifetime. A couple of the rescue people actually scoffed at him as being "inferior", but we participated in the 2006 St Patrick's Parade with the rescue group and the announcer actually stopped the parade to talk about him and admire his curly coat.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> A couple of the rescue people actually scoffed at him as being "inferior",


What a disgusting attitude. 

I'm sure you never thought he was inferior.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> What a disgusting attitude.
> 
> I'm sure you never thought he was inferior.


Those two women scoffed at a lot of things, and lost a lot of volunteer hours and donations from me.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jackson is adorable!

My very first foster dog was a curly coated golden. He looked a lot like Jackson.


----------



## CharliedogsDad (Nov 22, 2011)

Charlie was never curly until I gave him a bath last night. His neck, chest and rear end are all curls- he looks totally different. My wife asked if I brought home the wrong dog...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I love the curls! JOY was a very curly girl. There was a beautiful curly girl at the Pleasanton dog show and I talked a bit with her owners. She was doing really well showing wise, but they always blew out her coat right before she showed.


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

*We took 3 puppy girls from the same litter 8 years ago. One has straight hair, one had wavy, and the 3rd had very thick curly hair. The breeder had both parents so I know they were VERY Golden Retrievers.*
*Unfortunately only one is still with us*.:--hmpf:


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Dallas Gold, in some of the histories of the goldens I have read the older "field" goldens did have many more curles than we see today, so probably the people who mentioned this remembered their goldens of old. Know the old labs of the 40-50's in the field trials my Dad went to had more of a curley/wavy coat than we see now, so why not goldens too! Think this is neat, but have never seen a picture until now.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

begall09--where are you in Texas--I may need to come over and steal your boy--I've been thinking about how much I love the curly ones and I miss the curls!


----------



## carolc1130 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Curly Golden*

I am getting my first golden pup on 12/17. When I first visited the breeder to meet the pups and their momma, I was shocked at how curly the momma's hair was. Ever since, I have been curiuos to see if my little golden girl's hair will be curly as well. Only time will tell!

Jackson certianly is handsome!

Carol


----------



## begall09 (Dec 6, 2011)

I adopted jackson from a border patrol officer that had to move suddenly and couldn't keep him. He was a pitiful site at first, skinny,hairless, and sick with parvo!! After about a week of continuous IV fluids and 24h care he recovered well. Thankfully im a nurse and was able to treat him at home otherwise it would have been thousands. He was 6mo at that time, he's now 1yr 8mo. I thought his coat would have grown out and laid flat, but I don't think it will because the texture is very coarse and dry. He also sheds A LOT, and by a lot I mean I grew up with collies and shelties and never had this much shedding! Sometimes I wonder if that's due to his sickly puppyhood? Someone mentioned a fish oil supplement, so I think ill try that. So now that I've rambled forever lol, thanks to everyone that posted I appreciate it!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

begall09 said:


> I adopted jackson from a border patrol officer that had to move suddenly and couldn't keep him. He was a pitiful site at first, skinny,hairless, and sick with parvo!! After about a week of continuous IV fluids and 24h care he recovered well. Thankfully im a nurse and was able to treat him at home otherwise it would have been thousands. He was 6mo at that time, he's now 1yr 8mo. I thought his coat would have grown out and laid flat, but I don't think it will because the texture is very coarse and dry. He also sheds A LOT, and by a lot I mean I grew up with collies and shelties and never had this much shedding! Sometimes I wonder if that's due to his sickly puppyhood? Someone mentioned a fish oil supplement, so I think ill try that. So now that I've rambled forever lol, thanks to everyone that posted I appreciate it![/QUOTE
> You might want to get his thyroid checked. Thank you for saving him!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

begall09 said:


> I adopted jackson from a border patrol officer that had to move suddenly and couldn't keep him. He was a pitiful site at first, skinny,hairless, and sick with parvo!! After about a week of continuous IV fluids and 24h care he recovered well. Thankfully im a nurse and was able to treat him at home otherwise it would have been thousands. He was 6mo at that time, he's now 1yr 8mo. I thought his coat would have grown out and laid flat, but I don't think it will because the texture is very coarse and dry. He also sheds A LOT, and by a lot I mean I grew up with collies and shelties and never had this much shedding! Sometimes I wonder if that's due to his sickly puppyhood? Someone mentioned a fish oil supplement, so I think ill try that. So now that I've rambled forever lol, thanks to everyone that posted I appreciate it!


You are an angel for adopting him! Both of my curly boys shed a lot! I was so surprised. When our Barkley died and we just had Toby I didn't need to vacuum as often (but would have in a heartbeat to keep Barkley with us). Our Beau's fur was just as curly, but much softer than Barkley's. 

Barkley had a different undercoat from other goldens too--it seemed to retain rather than repel water. 

As far as fish oils, you can do the anti-inflammatory route and that's 300 mg per 10 pounds of body weight--taking only the EPA and DHA figures of the omega 3. If it causes loose stools, then decrease (and stop before surgical procedures due to increased bleeding/longer clotting times on them). Make sure it is certified pure and free of mercury and doesn't have an additive like Vitamin A that is toxic in high doses. We did that for Barkley's allergies and hips and it worked really well to soften his fur a bit, but not as soft as Beau's. 

I can't wait to see more photos of him! I'm really missing my Barkley Boo today after seeing your boy's curls.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Jackson is very cute!
> 
> Here is my Barkley, which we adopted from a rescue group. We were unsure of his heritage, did 2 different DNA tests--yep, only Golden...
> 
> ...


DG, I think your curly Barkely was gorgeous, love his curls, it makes him so very unique!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> DG, I think your curly Barkely was gorgeous, love his curls, it makes him so very unique!


Why thank you, he was so special inside and out. That photo was taken on a bad fur day for him. It was really windy and we had him out posing in flowers for photos! :doh:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> DG, I think your curly Barkely was gorgeous, love his curls, it makes him so very unique!


Barkley is a DOLL! I want to run my fingers through his coat...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OutWest said:


> Barkley is a DOLL! I want to run my fingers through his coat...


I loved doing that-- I really miss him!


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

remember our golden friends desend from the wavy coated retriever.

I only ever seen only curly coated girl and she was lovely.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow! Those curly, curly coats are gorgeous!! I've never seen such curly Goldens!

Did the coat make them more water-resistant? (You know what I mean? Like when it rains and it takes a LOT of rain to soak a Golden, the first bit sort of rolls off them? Is the curly, wiry coat even more repellant?) Did I read earlier in this thread that the tighter curls were more apt to be field lines? I wonder if the tighter curls also made them less likely to gets burrs and lots of dirt in their coats.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> Wow! Those curly, curly coats are gorgeous!! I've never seen such curly Goldens!
> 
> Did the coat make them more water-resistant? (You know what I mean? Like when it rains and it takes a LOT of rain to soak a Golden, the first bit sort of rolls off them? Is the curly, wiry coat even more repellant?) Did I read earlier in this thread that the tighter curls were more apt to be field lines? I wonder if the tighter curls also made them less likely to gets burrs and lots of dirt in their coats.


As far as Barkley's coat--it wasn't more water-resistant, but a little bit harder to dry because the curls retained it so well. His coat was wiry when we first adopted him. He was on BARF but we switched him because he literally smelled awful and was greasy. Once we did his coat thickened and it was softer than it looked. That really surprised people who petted him--and almost everyone wanted to lay hands on his coat. He had a high pet-ability factor! 

As far as the burrs and dirt--he still got them, but they were more hidden in the fur and sometimes it was harder to get them out of it because it would curl over it and tangle. He was a very good sport about it though and loved brushing, detangling (because he got LOTS of loving) and even vacuuming his coat. Every time I turned on a hair dryer he ran over to get some too. 

The rescue had a blonde golden with curls just like Barkley's several years ago. They looked like twins! That golden was rescued from a shelter across the Texas border in Louisiana.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> As far as Barkley's coat--it wasn't more water-resistant, but a little bit harder to dry because the curls retained it so well. His coat was wiry when we first adopted him. He was on BARF but we switched him because he literally smelled awful and was greasy. Once we did his coat thickened and it was softer than it looked. That really surprised people who petted him--and almost everyone wanted to lay hands on his coat. He had a high pet-ability factor!
> 
> As far as the burrs and dirt--he still got them, but they were more hidden in the fur and sometimes it was harder to get them out of it because it would curl over it and tangle. He was a very good sport about it though and loved brushing, detangling (because he got LOTS of loving) and even vacuuming his coat. Every time I turned on a hair dryer he ran over to get some too.
> 
> The rescue had a blonde golden with curls just like Barkley's several years ago. They looked like twins! That golden was rescued from a shelter across the Texas border in Louisiana.


Ha! So much for my "theory." As someone who's had pin-straight hair my entire life, I'm somewhat jealous of these curly-coats.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've only seen a few curly coated Goldens in this area, none of them were nearly as curly as Barkely nor as stunning for that matter. DG, Barkely was gorgeous IMO.

I'm a big fan of Chessies too, so it's only natural I'd like the Curly coated Goldens.


----------



## ARMYSERVICEDOG (Dec 11, 2011)

*brit?*



LibertyME said:


> There are some very curly coated goldens around here...I'm betting the dog was shaved because the previous owner didn't or couldn't keep the coat mat-free.


 


i think the british goldens are curly . one of our service dogs (ROD) is pretty curly !!! maybe somehting to lookin to ...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

begall09 said:


> I adopted my jackson pup at 6mo of age shaved to the skin by his previous owners. Now that his coat is in its very coarse and wirery, and very curly. Is that normal golden coat?
> 
> Im not able to upload pics here but I have made an album to view. Thanks for any input anyone may have!


Your boy's coat is normal for a golden, although perhaps not in the favoured current style.

From the very beginning of the breed, waves and curls have been present. Taking you back about 100 years......


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What a great picture! I hadn't realized the change. I think the curls are great looking and hopefully can see one of these coats someday. They look soft enough to bury your face in.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Deber said:


> What a great picture! I hadn't realized the change. I think the curls are great looking and hopefully can see one of these coats someday. They look soft enough to bury your face in.


If I ever am fortunate enough to get another curly one, you can come over any time. The photo looks exactly like the side view of my first golden when he was younger. They are just so special.


----------



## shoyru777 (Mar 10, 2013)

Swampcollie said:


> Your boy's coat is normal for a golden, although perhaps not in the favoured current style.
> 
> From the very beginning of the breed, waves and curls have been present. Taking you back about 100 years......


I know this is an old post, i just happen to stumble upon this forum, and i registered right away. 

I think our 6 months old Golden Retriever Harmony is really close to this picture. Her coat is really curly. Shes the one on the left on leash. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200662080063095&l=5da9ed341f


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Nikki and Millie have very curly coats and I have the papers on them. It is particularly noticeable right now on their chests. They too were shaved - owner said it was from heat - I can imagine how a curly coat could be warmer than a mane kind of coat like Hank's. Could make for some interesting brushing sessions this summer.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

My family friend has two goldens from the same breeder, diff litters. One is wavey long coat other looks like your cutie. He has shorter wavey to curky fur. They are purebred. So looks normal to me


----------



## SuperCooper (May 3, 2013)

*Curly Golden Boy*

I adopted Cooper when he was 2 months. He was born into a foster home. His Mother, clearly a pure Golden, was found as a stray. All 5 puppies looked pure bred Golden but as a few weeks went by, two started getting curly hair on their backs and necks. 

Cooper is turning 6 months this weekend and is getting more curly everyday! It drives me nuts when people ask me if he is a Golden Doodle. I have had Goldens before, he is all Golden. He is also special in that he is a tripawd, on his way to becoming a therapy dog, SUPER COOPER!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

SuperCooper said:


> I adopted Cooper when he was 2 months. He was born into a foster home. His Mother, clearly a pure Golden, was found as a stray. All 5 puppies looked pure bred Golden but as a few weeks went by, two started getting curly hair on their backs and necks.
> 
> Cooper is turning 6 months this weekend and is getting more curly everyday! It drives me nuts when people ask me if he is a Golden Doodle. I have had Goldens before, he is all Golden. He is also special in that he is a tripawd, on his way to becoming a therapy dog, SUPER COOPER!


I think the curly goldens are awesome!

Hope you'll share some pictures of your Super Cooper, would love to see him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We need pictures! I miss my two curly Goldens so much!


----------



## mygunner (Feb 4, 2010)

Gunners fur was wavy and I loved it. Your guy is just adorable!


----------



## phschk (Nov 19, 2014)

Ah yes, the curly locks! Our "little" Hudson is six months now and I was expecting him to flatten out but he keeps getting curlier! Especially after baths it looks like a perm. Even his chest is starting to get wavy.


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

If you look at photos of a lot of the early conformation champions, they were a lot curlier than most conformation Goldens of today, probably because they were field dogs themselves or closely related to field dogs. I had golden at one time that I'd describe a "very wavy." I just knew someone along the way was going to think your dog was a doodle....grrrrr


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*pshchk*-love your Hudson's curls, they're beautiful, he's adorable too.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

There might have been one or two curly Goldens in the past.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Summit's mother has a field coat that is quite wavy. She's very pretty, and I think your Hudson is beautiful!!!


----------



## phschk (Nov 19, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Summit's mother has a field coat that is quite wavy. She's very pretty, and I think your Hudson is beautiful!!!


Summit is quite a lovely pup too!


----------

